# LOL have you seen these yet: Marc Jacobs Condoms



## MagazineGal (Aug 8, 2008)

OMG laughing so hard! I found this on a blog..too funny. 

I wonder how many people will bid??

Style Cocktail: Marc Jacobs Designs Condoms


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 8, 2008)

"couture condoms." Hahaha, that's hilarious!


----------



## Enthused (Aug 10, 2008)

hahaha oh god, what next!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 10, 2008)

LMAO...Thats too funny!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 11, 2008)

Wtf is this world coming to, seriously? Couture Condoms? Who would have thought! :\


----------



## beauty_marked (Sep 1, 2008)

Those have actually been around for a few years now. 

Its great, when you go into the MBMJ store they have bowls and bowls full of them in the different colors. And they are like $1.75. so not a high price tag like the blogger is insinuating


----------



## kimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

hahaha whaaat?


----------



## dorkeelovex (Sep 4, 2008)

hahaah you have got to be kidding me!

I am sorry but what does that say about today's society?..... designer condoms.. lol!!

It's genius for the company, but you can get condoms for free. It's a waste of money.


----------



## joygasm (Sep 4, 2008)

lmao wtf.
What's the point, I'd just go with normal condoms. :]


----------



## Pnk85 (Sep 4, 2008)

I noticed celebs/designers are doing this more to promote safe sex.... J. Prince the owner of Rap a lot records has his own line for condoms that are promoted by celebs such as Jamie Foxx, UGK, Diddy, Young Jeezy, and Travis Barker.

These commercials aren't prime time though...... I think only insomniacs like me are the only people that catch these on tv..... LOL


----------

